# RIP Norman, Sunfire Retic 2009 - 2011



## PrimalUrges (Dec 10, 2008)

Good bye little dude. You made a real impression in the time we spent together, such a handsome little guy with a fantastic temperament, I don't think there was 1 occasion when you lost your temper with me. Your death was sudden and a real shock. I hope you are in snakey heaven now. You will be sorely missed.





































Take care mate, thanks for the good times. I wish you could have stayed for longer<3

Ed


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Aww, so sad, and a beautiful boy - R.I.P. Norman x


----------



## Renegade22 (May 30, 2011)

awww what a beautiful snake we lost one of our snakes the beginning of this month too. that was a sudden death to us too. we went away for a weekend and came bk to him dead in his in tank  its hurtful isnt it when u loose a pet u love so much i have a post and a picture of our snake we lost just below ur post i think, its r.i.p virtus our stripped corn take a look and comment if u wish to.  R.I.P norman. xx


----------



## PrimalUrges (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks guys, it was a real blow before Christmas, but I am just thankful for the time he was a member of my family.


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

RIP little guy, sorry to hear. hope you are okay


----------



## Ronster (Nov 21, 2011)

He was such a handsome chap! Rip Norman.


----------

